# self guided caribou in alaska info?   Update



## mmcneil

Looking into doing a self guided trip in 2017.  We're looking at a self guided trip where we would be dropped off by float plane for a 10 day hunt.  I've started internet researching, but would like to hear recommendations form some guys here.  The hunts I've found so far we are responsible for everything except flying. (Tents,stoves,chairs and food etc)  This is not a problem we plan on driving out.  Feel free to offer any advice if you've done a hunt like this before. Thanks


----------



## 660griz

Let me know what you find out. I was told self guided Alaska hunts were not possible.


----------



## HunterJoe24

I've been looking at doing the same. The best place Ive found, after checking other forums d talking to peole who have done it before, is that Wright Air Service out of Fairbanks is the best. If you need more info, look up onyourownadventures.com. Thats helped me out alot looking for one.


----------



## jerry russell

I have done it many times and will tell you that it is certainly doable but you had better do a ton of verifying the credentials of any flight service.  Alaska is full of rip off artist.   They can promise you the moon and dump you on a lake with 3-5 other groups.  

Remember that float planes such as Beavers and Otters can carry a lot more weight but are limited to water landings where Cubs can due tundra landings.  

The caribou heards are in huge decline from the numbers during the late 90s and this is the case for both the U.S. and Canada.  Now is the time to go but you had better do your homework.  Picking an outfitter based on a nice website or the word of a couple references is not how to go about it.  
It is a great experience.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## mmcneil

Well after months of research and talking to a lot of people and references I booked the hunt last week with 40 mile air.  They are only a transporter so it is still considered a self guided hunt.  8 months and counting to get ready!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good luck! That is one of my dream hunts.


----------



## KKrueger

Let us know how it goes.  I have looked at 40 mile air for moose as well.  Realistically it will be 2018 before I can do this.


----------



## 95g atl

NCHillbilly said:


> Good luck! That is one of my dream hunts.



Mine too.  ---well a hunt in Alaska.
Sadly, I do not see it is remotely possible until my son is in college (he is 6, i'm a single dad).  I have a long ways to go.  Hmm, maybe he will want to go.  I need someone to carry my gear since I will be in my 50's by then.  LOL

An updates?
What are you seeing as far as the costs of this adventure..?  I looked into some rocky mnt elk hunts, and they are not cheap.


----------



## holton27596

newfoundland has the densest population of moose on earth and hunts are very affordable, starting at around 3000


----------



## 175rltw

Yeah, but you can keep Canada and have all of it that you like. I lived in ak 5 years, and have a little 2 acre camp up there on a river with state land all around. Moved back to savanah where it's cheap to live while the wife is in nursing school. Movinnbackninns couple years when her masters is done. Alaska is where it's at. All the tag prices doubled this year more or less, which is a drag- but it's still better than tags in Wyoming or Montana.  Havin done all of it- I'd be looking at Sitka black tails on the islands either kodiak or southeast especially after some mild winters. Couple that with a bear tag and some silver salmon  and have an awesome couple weeks and see a lot more and varied terrain. And they eat better than caribou. By a long way.


----------



## 175rltw

No residents are required to have a guide for coastal brown bear/  grizzly - but call them all brown...

No residents are required to have a guide for goats and sheep. I can't remember for sure, but I believe you have to have your guides lisence number to even apply for those tags.


----------



## mmcneil

We left Saturday morning and stopped in Kansas City for the night.   Picked up the 3rd member and headed north Sunday morning. Stopped Sunday night just short of the border so we could cross first thing monday morning.  Took us about 30 minutes to clear customs in Portal ND.  Drove on to Edmonton Alberta and stopped here for the night.  We're gonna drive another 15 hours tomorrow and stop somewhere around Laird BC.  We will pick up our 4th member Wednesday in Whitehorse Yukon Territory.  Its been a lot of driving and there's still 1500 miles or so to go.  Will update again in a few days.


----------



## HunterJoe24

Good luck, who did you end up going with


----------



## HunterJoe24

Ok, my bad, I didn't see that


----------



## DYI hunting

Pretty awesome. I did a 12 day 5,000 mile round trip but all the way to Alaska is wild. And for a self guided hunt, we are all jealous.

Following for more updates.


----------



## mmcneil

We made it into Whitehorse this afternoon.  The drive through British Columbia was very impressive.  We saw numerous animals and the scenery was amazing.  We did spend Tuesday night in the truck. There was a pretty long stretch of nothing and the few motels were full.  We leave in the morning for Tok, AL.  Not sure what kind of service I will have after tonight.


----------



## mmcneil

A few more pictures


----------



## jerry russell

Looks like a fun trip.  We will be up there in October on a caribou bowhunt.


----------



## WishboneW

What issues, if any, are there with transporting firearms through Canada?


----------



## model88_308

WishboneW said:


> What issues, if any, are there with transporting firearms through Canada?



Long guns only, no handguns. You need a permit to bring your rifle into Canada and it costs about $25 to get it. You can download the form from online and fill it out in advance to your border crossing. It was very simple for me (at the airport) and the people taking care of it were very professional and very friendly.


----------



## turkeykirk

Waiting on the report.


----------



## mmcneil

We finally made it home last night, 8500 miles round trip.  It was a great hunt and we all were able to get a nice caribou.  We flew in on the morning of the 11th.  It took a few hours of jumping planes to get to our hunting spot. Once we got all four hunters there we set up camp, found our water source and started scouting.  We saw some nice caribou and watched them migrate through the area.  Rain started about 9 pm Friday night and didn't quit till 4 am Saturday morning.

Saturday morning we left camp early and two guys were able to get there bulls. We spent the next 7 hours quartering and packing them back to camp. We relaxed around camp and had a hot meal before we went out that evening.  Rain storm came in around 8 that night and got the caribou moving again.  The 3rd bull was shot that evening.  It was around 11:30 pm when we got it back to camp and hung up.  By now it's stroming pretty good and we're all tired and ready for bed.  Do to the weather there's no cooking that night, just bagels, peanut butter and granola bars in the tent.  

Sunday started out the same with rain till mid morning.  We saw some nice bulls crossing the ridge behind camp and we made a move to get in front of them.  We were able to cut them off, but after a closer look they weren't as nice as I thought.  Chased after another bull for a hour or so and he eventually grouped up with 60+ other caribou and I couldn't get a clean shot on him.  Went back to camp to rest for a while, get more water and get ready for the afternoon hunt.  Decided to set up on a ridge where they were crossing and watch for a while.  After about an hour a group of three bulls emerged about 3/4 mile away.  It took them abou 30 minutes to get to us.  By then I knew the last bull in the group was a good one.  I was able to get a walking shot on him around 100yds.  We got him packed back to camp, had some supper and called it a night just as the rain started again.  

The transporter had already come by and flown two caribou out.  Monday mid day they came back and flew the next two out.  We flew out Tuesday night and got back to Tok in time for a good dinner at Fast Eddies.
It was the adventure of a lifetime.  Two plus years of planning and a lot of driving, but I'm glad we drove out.  We got to see some amazing scenery and beautiful country.  Next time I would definitely fly out.


----------



## mmcneil

A few pictures


----------



## mmcneil

Last two pictures are me.


----------



## mmcneil

Finally loaded


----------



## Buck70

Awesome!


----------



## turkeykirk

Congratulations on the great time and trip.


----------



## blood on the ground

Impressive to say the least! I couldn't help but notice the date of when you started this thread.... You did your homework and things payed off! Congratulations on an excellent adventure!


----------



## HunterJoe24

Congrats on the fun hunt. Just wondering, are you able to transport the meat back down here?


----------



## mmcneil

Hunter Joe- yep we brought all the meat, capes and horns back.  No problem with it.  I don't remember the form number off the top of my head.  We had to go to the US Fish and Wildlife office in Alaska, get an import/export form and fill it out and they signed, and made us 3 copies.  Canada wanted to see it when we entered and the US customs wanted to see it also.  Customs pulled us inside and we had to go through a half hour of questions and such but it wasn't an issue, just the normal questioning I think.


----------



## HunterJoe24

mmcneil said:


> Hunter Joe- yep we brought all the meat, capes and horns back.  No problem with it.  I don't remember the form number off the top of my head.  We had to go to the US Fish and Wildlife office in Alaska, get an import/export form and fill it out and they signed, and made us 3 copies.  Canada wanted to see it when we entered and the US customs wanted to see it also.  Customs pulled us inside and we had to go through a half hour of questions and such but it wasn't an issue, just the normal questioning I think.



Ok, that's not too bad, but congrats on what sounds like a great hunt


----------



## sea trout

Wow man that's awesome!!!!!
Is it allowed to bring skull and antlers back intact for euro mount?
The pros and cons of driving vs flying is something I'd like to learn more about. I know driving takes more time but I would imagine it'd be the best way to get all your meat home.
I probably will have a lot of questions for you over the next couple years if you didn't mind.
Did you book with 40 mile air the year you went? Or in advance? Is it that busy where it must be done way in advance?
 Is the camp in your pictures yours or did you rent that up there?
I chuckled at the fence...ahhh ha ha ha, we had one in Wyoming back country 2015 hunt! Struck a good memory!

Awesome post this is!!! Glad you told me about it! Congrats on an awesome time and y'alls success!!!


----------



## HunterJoe24

sea trout said:


> Wow man that's awesome!!!!!
> Is it allowed to bring skull and antlers back intact for euro mount?
> The pros and cons of driving vs flying is something I'd like to learn more about. I know driving takes more time but I would imagine it'd be the best way to get all your meat home.
> I probably will have a lot of questions for you over the next couple years if you didn't mind.
> Did you book with 40 mile air the year you went? Or in advance? Is it that busy where it must be done way in advance?
> Is the camp in your pictures yours or did you rent that up there?
> I chuckled at the fence...ahhh ha ha ha, we had one in Wyoming back country 2015 hunt! Struck a good memory!
> 
> Awesome post this is!!! Glad you told me about it! Congrats on an awesome time and y'alls success!!!



From the research I've done, 40 mile is done a year in advance if I remember correctly, but it is really difficult for a new client to book as they take return clients first which fill sup the bookings pretty fast


----------



## sea trout

i can understand
 thanks man!
Are you plannin on goin up there soon?


----------



## HunterJoe24

Hopefully within the next 5 years or so. There's a bunch of info out there on all sorts of forums and articles about this hunt. 40 mile is probably the best company out there which makes it very hard to get booked as a new client. But, when you finally get the chance to book with them you have 1st choice as a return client from then on


----------



## sea trout

I like 40 mile.   I like the pictures mmcneil posted on here...the background kinda looks mixed terrain. That's nice!
Arrowhead uses the float planes and I noticed they carry 70lbs of gear per person vs 50lbs with the 40 mile super cubs. But I think arrowhead only flys you out to tundra only...no trees. 
I still have a lotta research to do. We're hoping for 3 years...idk maybe 4 to save funds.


----------



## mmcneil

Yep we took all the gear with us.  Tent, fence, stove etc.  40 mile air starts booking new clients in December, but existing clients have the first two weeks to schedule hunts. Even as an existing client it can be hard to book.  I know this year they didn’t take on any new clients.  You do book in 2018 for a hunt in 2019.  Pay 50% when booking then the rest when you get there.  We didn’t really look at flying out with all the gear.  I know it’s possible but we had the time and wanted to fish and sight see so driving was fine with us.  You are correct 50 pounds is the limit for 40 mile air but there are some ways to  get a few more pounds in with you.  Be happy to answer any questions you have about the hunt.  I’ve got a pretty detailed gear list when you get to that point.


----------



## sea trout

Thanks mmcneil


----------



## Para Bellum

Man that's awesome!  Thanks so much for sharing!  Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## twincedargap

I have put 40 mile on speed dial for the 15th!


----------



## mmcneil

Twincedargap,  good luck I hope you get a spot!  Let us know.


----------



## mmcneil

Twincedargap, did you get a spot? Let us know.


----------



## twincedargap

I didn’t bother since in the meantime I’ve found two other outfitters with available dates.  

Just trying to pick one is hard since they have different set ups, weight restrictions, aircraft, and dates available (late va early). And, Not sure if we chase the Western Artic herd, or lower cost out of and Eastern outfitter. If it was me alone It’d be easier, but since it’s multiple hunters it’s a diff decision.


----------



## twincedargap

deers2ward said:


> Yeah on another forum a guy said he called 73 times in a row trying to get through and kept getting a busy signal . When he finally did they were putting people on a waiting list. Apparently there was only 2 moose slots and one caribou slot left over from past client priority booking. So basically you had to be one of the first 3 people to get through and take whatever they had.


Yikes. Glad I didn’t waste my time. That’s insane.

Re: Artic Air, my research suggests that the AAir guy is the same guy that used to own Ram Air that got so many bad reviews during his ownership. Also, he went to jail for some behavior.


----------



## twincedargap

I’ll have to do some more searching on them but I was told by Bryan, owner of RamAir now, that the old owners sold Who sold to Him, soon opened up Artic air and started directly competing against him.


do you recommend an outfitter in NWT?  I was hoping to do a moose trip next year.


----------



## twincedargap

Artic Air gets thumbs up from these guys. 

https://www.rokslide.com/forums/caribou/88808-arctic-air-unguided-caribou-hunt.html


----------



## mmcneil

I have two friends who went with Stan Lancaster a few years ago.  They shot some very nice moose.


----------



## twincedargap

mmcneil said:


> I have two friends who went with Stan Lancaster a few years ago.  They shot some very nice moose.


Wow those palmated fronts on the 2nd are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Budda

If you are wanting Moose, Newfoundland is easy and old cripples can even get a decent 40 inch bull.  Guy i go with is one of the best in Newfoundland with just about 100% success rate.  i think he is 4500 but that includes everything but getting there.  fishing is amazing to


----------



## twincedargap

Budda said:


> If you are wanting Moose, Newfoundland is easy and old cripples can even get a decent 40 inch bull.  Guy i go with is one of the best in Newfoundland with just about 100% success rate.  i think he is 4500 but that includes everything but getting there.  fishing is amazing to


I just did a Newfoundland moose and caribou trip a couple weeks ago. Your right 40” is top end vs 60-70 in AK. and that’s really for the fly in camps. The road accessible areas seem more challenging to find the quality bulls vs Newfoundland flyin hunts.  Great experience and place to hunt, certainly a lower price point and easier to get to.


----------



## Budda

twincedargap said:


> I just did a Newfoundland moose and caribou trip a couple weeks ago. Your right 40” is top end vs 60-70 in AK. and that’s really for the fly in camps. The road accessible areas seem more challenging to find the quality bulls vs Newfoundland flyin hunts.  Great experience and place to hunt, certainly a lower price point and easier to get to.



We go in 8 hours on Argo in Newfoundland and most hunters shoot their bulls on the way in or on the first full day.  If you hold out till the second day, you are almost gauranteed a 40 inch plus bull which is great for Newfoundland.  The area we hunt is not known for many caribou but black bears are everywhere as well as Newfoundlands version of a wolf which is basically a 80 pound coyote.


----------



## twincedargap

Budda said:


> We go in 8 hours on Argo in Newfoundland and most hunters shoot their bulls on the way in or on the first full day.  If you hold out till the second day, you are almost gauranteed a 40 inch plus bull which is great for Newfoundland.  The area we hunt is not known for many caribou but black bears are everywhere as well as Newfoundlands version of a wolf which is basically a 80 pound coyote.


It depends where you hunt. I hunted five days shot my bull last day. We hunted with atV and Argos.  Rain and snow with 30-40 winds was normal every hour.  I saw moose each day, multiple bulls, but on a section, maybe #20, that was crowded with hunters.  After hiking five miles of bogs in freezing rain and snow, finally shot the largest bull I’d seen all week, a 4 point.  Not all sections are equal and not all areas seem to get the pressure like the area we hunted.  Hope your area is a good one. Good luck. It’s a great experience.  

Btw Even if you don’t have a caribou tag, it’s fun to take the road to Burgeo and see the caribou all along the road.


----------



## twincedargap

So back from AK bou trip. Trying to formulate a plan for next year.  Anyone got AK in 2020 booked? I can't decide either to do bou again, or moose.  I may be solo so moose won't work as most transporters won't take a single for diy moose.


----------

